# Désactiver rafraîchissement automatique Safari



## Forza Alfa (19 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous je rencontre un soucis car je voulais envoyer un message personnel à plusieurs membres d'un forum j'avais donc ouvert deux fenêtres, une ou je tapais le nom de mes correspondants et le message à envoyer et la seconde avec la liste des personnes à contacter. 

Or je rencontre un soucis car les pages se réactualisent régulièrement donc j'avais déjà tapé pas mal de nom de membre , j'étais allé en voir d'autres sur l'autre onglet, je reviens ensuite sur celui de l'écriture de mon mp et la tout recharge et naturellement je perds donc tout ce que j'avais précédemment écrit... 

Ma question est donc simple peut on désactiver ce rafraîchissement auto et par quel moyen?




Merci d'avance !


----------



## Forza Alfa (19 Mai 2012)

Personne n'a de pistes? Car sans avoir rien touché ça ne le fait pas la , je ne comprends pas?

Votre iPad actualise t'il les pages du net régulièrement avec safari?


----------



## PDD (20 Mai 2012)

Forza Alfa a dit:


> Personne n'a de pistes? Car sans avoir rien touché ça ne le fait pas la , je ne comprends pas?
> 
> Votre iPad actualise t'il les pages du net régulièrement avec safari?


Je ne l'ai pas remarqué, mais comment le voit on?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Mai 2012)

Cela dépend de la charge de ta ram... Si pas assez de ram dispo pour d'autres appli, il vide tes pages et les rechargera plus tard pour gagner de l'espace... Si tu as trop de pages ouvertes aussi...


----------



## Forza Alfa (22 Mai 2012)

D'accord merci de l'info donc à prioris ce n'est pas paramètrable?

On voit le rafraîchissement car la page recharge en partant de zéro


----------



## escaffre (9 Décembre 2013)

Je plussois  Forza Alfa, et je moinsois Apple s'il n'y a toujours pas de solution !

Ne pas pouvoir bloquer une page jusqu'à ce qu'on soit prêt à la valider, c'est insupportable.

Passe encore sur un Mac, on a tout sous la main pour faire une page intermédiaire dans TextEdit, mais sur iPhone c'est insupportable.

Je colle une info dans un forum, et je retourne chercher le lien correspondant à l'info. Quand je reviens sur le forum, la page est à nouveau vierge, ce que j'avais écrit a été effacé.

Au bout de 3 essais, on se rend compte qu'on est devenu un Shadok qui pompe inutilement . . .


----------



## christo-67 (9 Avril 2014)

Toujours pas de solution ça me rend juste fou avec mon iPad Air !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (10 Avril 2014)

La solution est pourtant tes simple: ne pas surcharger la ram.... Fermer des applications, des pages....

Je vais faire une analogie: si tu tiens une pomme dans chacune de tes mains, on qu'on te lancer une troisième a attraper, il te faut en lâcher une... Tu n'as pas de 3ème main, donc tu ne peut pas faire autrement, il te faut gérer tes 2 mains... C'est exactement la même chose avec ton ipad et sa ram... La quantité de ram est finie... Quand il n'y a plus de place, et que tu lui demande une autre tâche, il sacrifie une activité en attente pour te répondre... Que ferais tu si il te répondais "je suis occupé a autre chose, réessaie plus tard"?


----------



## Gwen (10 Avril 2014)

Ce que je trouve dommage, c'est que sur Mac, Safari demande si on veut fermer une page alors que l'on a écrit quelque chose dessus (forum par exemple). Sur iPad, aucun garde-fou. Là, c'est dommage.

Le mieux serait d'avoir fait un copier-coller et d&#8217;écrit son message dans note par exemple


----------



## christo-67 (23 Septembre 2014)

Je comprend pas que les page puisse pas être stocké dans la mémoire de stockage je serais près a sacrifier un-peut de capacité pour ça...
Vue que c'est de la mémoire flash ça va vite aussi !


----------



## dark-jus (10 Janvier 2015)

Même problème et c'est très désagréable !!!


----------

